# FET - OCT!



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Hope you are all OK and everyone's treatment is going well!

I went for a check up yesterday at my clinic in Swansea and it has now been confirmed to me that i DONT have PCOS.  The last two weeks have been sad for me and DH.  We have been trying for 5 yrs and we are so desperate to have a family.  

anyway the clinic has now given us the go ahead for FET in OCT we have 8 FE 3 grade 1, 3 grade 1-2 and 2 grade 2.  so not too bad.  I cant wait but at the same time feel anxious and apprehensive.  i so want this to work and want some good news instead of bad!!!

fingers crossed.  good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Babyblues

I am glad to hear you haven't got PCOS, I had the same fear and luckly was cleared of this too.

I am having FET in Oct as well. I post in the FET Sept/Oct thread if you wanna come and join us.

All the best of luck

Kez xxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Andy

A huge good luck to you and your DW.

Is this your first FET?

Kez x


----------



## 1Baby2Luv (Jun 17, 2005)

*Babyblues * - You and I have similair situations. I also have 8 embies on ice. I have also started my FET process with 1 tablet of Estrace right now, then it will be increased. DH and I have also been TTC for 5 yrs. Baby Dust to you Girl......You will be preggy in October.


----------

